# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Plant questions.



## lf11 (Nov 17, 2004)

I am going to be starting a planted tank soon and I was wondering if you could suggest some plants that do well in moderate to low light levels. I am a begginer so easy plants would be best.
At the current moment I am just researching so I don't have any lights yet. But I'm pretty sure it will only be 2WPG. With no CO2 added.The tank is a 55 gallon. Thanks


----------



## lf11 (Nov 17, 2004)

I am going to be starting a planted tank soon and I was wondering if you could suggest some plants that do well in moderate to low light levels. I am a begginer so easy plants would be best.
At the current moment I am just researching so I don't have any lights yet. But I'm pretty sure it will only be 2WPG. With no CO2 added.The tank is a 55 gallon. Thanks


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

in my openion, you should go ahead and build your own c02 system. look it the "build it and they will come" section, and you can find out how to build a c02 system for under $4.00 out of a 3 liter coke bottle. 

i started out with the aponogeton seeds that you can buy at walmart. i still have about 7 of them in my tank. they are really easy to grow, and they look nice.


----------



## Carter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yah... aponogeton look good, are low maintence, and are an excellent first plant(they were mine too). I had them in a 10gal w/ about 1wt per gal and no co2.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

With just 2w/gal in a 55gal tank your light penetration it going to critical. Java Ferns and Anubias would grow slow but should be OK. If you have good light penetration you could grow some Amazon Swords. I did in my 55gal with low light and without CO2. Rotala indica maybe.

Hawk


----------



## Ted Bell (Feb 7, 2005)

Perhaps the answer to my questions are elsewhere on the site and someone can direct me there but-

I wonder if there are suggestions as to what conditioins as to plant type combinations.'
I mean, a "template" of what ones thrive in the same envionment. So, that if the water is such-and-such temperature, what plants go togeather.

As it is, the store is only interested in selling the things and who cares if some of them fail while others thrive.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

With the set up you have and being a beginner you can't go wrong if you go with plants like Java Ferns and Anubias. Most Crypts will grow in a low light tank too. You can use some Swords like the Amazon type. All these plants will grow in temps from the low 70s to 80f . They can grow in a wide range of water conditions. Just surf around here in the plant database or check out http://www.tropica.com/default.asp for a wide variety of plant info.

Hawk


----------

